# Viper 5904 always takes 2nd attempt to start...



## ClemsonSCJ (Oct 19, 2012)

I just installed a Viper 5904 remote start unit in my 07 Tacoma this weekend and everything works flawlessly except for the fact that the remote start takes 2 (sometimes 3) attempts to start. For example, this morning I hit the button and I can hear my truck outside turning over the starter for the full 4 seconds of the 1st attempt. Then it tries again and fires right up. It has NEVER fired on the 1st attempt if I let it sit for more than 10 minutes. The only thing I can think to look into is maybe the tach learn didn't do right, but I'm still not sure about that. Seems to me if it's going to always start up on the 2nd attempt, what is it about the first attempt that doesn't want to work?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I assuming it always starts on the fist try with your key.

BG


----------



## ClemsonSCJ (Oct 19, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> I assuming it always starts on the fist try with your key.
> 
> BG


Yeah I finally got it figured out. Called a local shop and they said when that happens most of the time it's the bypass module not programmed right. So I reset it and reprogrammed it and everything works perfect now.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good to hear. Thanks for getting back to us. 

I will mark this topic closed


----------

